
Shots: get an animated gif from a Wayback Machine archive - bpierre
https://github.com/bevacqua/shots
======
throwaway7767
I wish the Internet Archive offered a way to download a WARC[0][1] archive of
a specific site somehow, so we didn't have to do like waybackpack and fetch
through the wayback machine and try to strip out the modified HTML.

Of course, they probably store their collection in huge WARC files not clearly
deliniated by domain. I wonder how heavy it would be to generate WARC subsets
on-the-fly, given that they already have a good index for the data?

[0]
[http://digitalpreservation.gov/formats/fdd/fdd000236.shtml](http://digitalpreservation.gov/formats/fdd/fdd000236.shtml)
[1]
[http://www.iso.org/iso/catalogue_detail.htm?csnumber=44717](http://www.iso.org/iso/catalogue_detail.htm?csnumber=44717)

------
popey456963
I came across an online version of this several years back here on Hacker
News, does anyone know where that went and/or if it is still up?

------
sleepychu
Can someone who's installed this post the amazon gif from the example? I think
it'd be super interesting.

------
bpchaps
Simple and useful. I love it.

